# rozdělený byt



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
kdo mi může vysvětlit co to je rozdělený byt? 
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> kdo mi může vysvětlit co to je rozdělený byt?
> Děkuju,
> Laura


Kontext? 

Mohou to být rozvedení manželé, kteří stále sdílejí jeden byt. Nebo několik (mladých) lidí, kteří se dělí o jeden větší byt.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Získal malou místnost v rozděleném bytě...
v tom bytu obehnaly zdí dveří, aby z jednoho bytu získali víc. Dělalo to asi za komunistů u těch bytech, které byly konfiskovaný? Je to možné?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Získal malou místnost v rozděleném bytě...
> v tom bytu obehnaly zdí dveří, aby z jednoho bytu získali víc. Dělalo to asi za komunistů u těch bytech, které byly konfiskovaný? Je to možné?


Tak to byl původně velký byt, který byl stavebními úpravami rozdělen na několik malých, vzájemně neprůchodných.

Luxusnější konfiskované byty bývaly často přidělovány stranickým funkcionářům. Nezdá se mi, že by přestavování bytů na menší byla typická komunistická praktika.

EDIT: Informovala jsem se a něco na tom bude. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, skvělé!
Ted musím jenom najít spravné slovo.
Děkuju
Laura


----------

